# What does KWPN mean?



## Bugly (21 May 2009)

Can we start a 'Things you'd like to know but are too embarrassed to ask section'?

OK, look I know allot about horses but why on earth don't I know what KWPN means in terms of a horses description?

Yours 'stupid and embarrassed' of Gloucestershire


----------



## Angua2 (21 May 2009)

I had to look it up.... but this is what I found

A Dutch Warmblood registered with the Koninklijk Warmbloed Paardenstamboek Nederland (Royal Warmblood Studbook of the Netherlands (KWPN), which governs the breeding of competitive dressage and show jumping horses, as well as the show harness horse and Gelderlander, and a hunter studbook in North America. Developed through a breeding program that began in the 1960s, the Dutch are some of the most successful horses developed in postwar Europe.


----------



## Bugly (21 May 2009)

angua2 you are a star! Now I don't feel so stupid- having never had anything to do with a Warmblood I think i'm forgiven!


----------



## Trubie (21 May 2009)

Hehe dont worry i didnt know either and my boy is KWPN, i assumed it was something good when i bought him though!


----------



## peanut (21 May 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
Can we start a 'Things you'd like to know but are too embarrassed to ask section'?



[/ QUOTE ]

On a totally different subject, what does QR stand for?  I've gathered that it refers to the original post but haven't a clue what it means


----------



## martlin (21 May 2009)

It means that you are using the Quick Reply at the bottom, which will automatically show your post as a reply to last poster, when in fact, you are replying to the OP.


----------



## peanut (21 May 2009)

I'd never have guessed that in a million years.  Thank you !


----------



## Bowen4Horses (21 May 2009)

i've always wondered what KWPN was... and always thought it was such an obvious thing, i was too embarrassed to ask...


----------



## Stacie_and_Jed (21 May 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
It means that you are using the Quick Reply at the bottom, which will automatically show your post as a reply to last poster, when in fact, you are replying to the OP. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Blimey! I have also wondered what that meant but never wanted to ask! 
	
	
		
		
	


	





I would never have guessed that either!


----------



## TexmexVI (21 May 2009)

I have a KWPN and didnt realise it stood for that  
	
	
		
		
	


	




! Duh. Just knew it had something to do with a Dutch Warmblood!  
	
	
		
		
	


	





What a mouthful though!


----------



## DuckToller (21 May 2009)

I thought QR stood for Quite Right!  So we are all learning something this morning


----------



## Vicki1986 (21 May 2009)

that would be a brilliant section !!

i often start my posts (or feel i should) with ' i know this is stupid, but' or i just dont post it at all !! i've been riding for years but know one knows everything after all, i am so relieved when someone else asks it first!


----------



## Fransurrey (21 May 2009)

OK, another one. What is PRE? I've seen it a lot, especially in youngstock ads, but am clueless!


----------



## PaintboxEDT (21 May 2009)

yes kwpn's are basically the newer sporty version of the gelderlander,bred to be more athletic and smaller framed but still having the high head carriage


----------



## peanut (21 May 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
OK, another one. What is PRE? I've seen it a lot, especially in youngstock ads, but am clueless! 

[/ QUOTE ]

I think it can refer to a Spanish breed of horse, but hopefully someone will come up with the correct answer


----------



## Paint it Lucky (21 May 2009)

PRE means 'Pura Raza Espanola'- which is spanish for pure bred spanish horse.  It is used in reference to andalusians (which is the english name for them as the spanish prefer to call them PRE as it reflects that they come from all over Spain, not just Andalucia.


----------



## Weezy (21 May 2009)

An Andalusian can only be called PRE if he/she is registered with the appropriate authority- there are many, many Andalucian horses that are worthy of PRE status but because the dam or sire were not registered they are NOT allowed to be classified as PRE.  Chico was Pura Raza but I could not sell him as a PRE as his dam was never registered in the stud book 
	
	
		
		
	


	




  The book is very, very stringent, so if a horse is being sold as a PRE, then ensure it has all of the correct paperwork!


----------



## hezza1 (21 May 2009)

Right then nothing to do with abbreviations but here is my question, i have bought a new leather girth it is elasticated at one end now should i have the elasticated end on the near side or the off


----------



## Weezy (21 May 2009)

Ooooooh good one!  You will find 3 camps on this

offside

nearside

don't use them as they are items of torture!

Personally offside for me as otherwise you can overtighten (if you always do up your girth on nearside).


----------



## hezza1 (22 May 2009)

Why do you say they are items of torture.


----------



## Weezy (22 May 2009)

There is a train of thought that they are not good as they can be over tightened


----------

